# Anybody know anythng about cats and colors?



## Gus's Mom (Sep 12, 2012)

I read that the Snow Bengal came about by breeding a Bengal to a Siamese. Would that be by crossing a Lynx Point to a Bengal? I don't see it coming out of a Seal or Lilac Point.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It seems to come more from an albino gene: Snow Bengal Genetics


----------



## Gus's Mom (Sep 12, 2012)

So do you think if I croseed a Lynx Point Siamese to a marbled Bengal I'd gets a snow?


----------

